
How the man behind Khashoggi murder ran the killing via Skype - smacktoward
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-saudi-khashoggi-adviser-insight/how-the-man-behind-khashoggi-murder-ran-the-killing-via-skype-idUSKCN1MW2HA
======
boomboomsubban
Given what was uncovered in the Snowden leaks, this would mean that the US was
likely fully aware of everything that happened throughout the process. Not
surprising, but could make this mess in the media even more ridiculous.

------
heifetz
it's 2018, but Saudi Arabia is pretty much stuck in the middle ages. The curse
of having natural resources that pays for everything the country needs.

